# Some "light" reading



## ThatGuy (May 25, 2010)

http://sporadic.stanford.edu/bump/match/rubik.html
There are two pdf files on this site which go through the basics of group theory by using the rubik's cube. I've skimmed through both of them and it seems fairly easy to understand some of it. Just thought those math inclined cubers might like to read something if their bored.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 26, 2010)

Ron: _This_ is light?
Hermione: *glare*

Had to be done.


----------



## lilkdub503 (May 26, 2010)

I'm not sure, but this is probably Lucas Garron's class.


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 26, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Ron: _This_ is light?
> Hermione: *glare*


Yes, light!

If you know where else to look.



lilkdub503 said:


> I'm not sure, but this is probably Lucas Garron's class.



Nope. It's an older class designed and taught occasionally by Daniel Bump, and this quarter by Matt Kahle.


----------



## MiloD (May 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> If you know where else to look.



Awesome. I will be looking there right now.


----------



## cmhardw (May 28, 2010)

I made it to page 18 of the rubik.pdf before my brain melted. I'm interested to study this much further, I've never really tried to formalize the stuff I "know" about the math behind the cube. It's neat to actually try to read a work that does. I know this is not the first work to do so, but it is the first that I have read, and that makes it interesting to me.

Thanks for the link!

Chris


----------



## iasimp1997 (May 28, 2010)

Someone interviewed me and my friends for this class at Stanford.


----------



## JTW2007 (May 28, 2010)

Very nice.

Also: wow, I haven't been linked here in years!


----------

